# b an q kiln dried sand



## beardieman (Jan 2, 2008)

any one use b an q kiln dried sand 
for there bearded dragons : victory:


----------



## InfernalBeast (Oct 27, 2008)

I friend of mine buys the childrens play sand from B&Q, his mature dragons are on it with no issues.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

i get my playsand from argos


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I have used the very fine sand thats designed to be brushed into the gaps on block paving. I've had no issues. The stuff i got was from Wickes and its really cheap, but all the DIY places do it.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

I got a bag but it was sooo dusty


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

Bird sand is good but very fine and will find any gaps in a viv and go allllllllll over the floor.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> i get my playsand from argos


me too 
sand buddys : victory:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

£2.99 from argos for 15kg childrens fine playsand 365/0574 item number, £2.49 now

Buy Children's Play Sand 15kg Bag. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

must also stress that sand is not ideal for baby beardies, impaction is a serious real problem and is at owners own personal choice


----------

